# Navtec



## masmith (Feb 7, 2006)

I just got a 2001 Allroad with the old CD Navtec. The only problem- No CD! I know they discontinued this, but does anyone have a link to where the softwarte can be downloaded, or where recent software can be purchased? I only need region 2. and know, I am not going to buy the entire country map set from Audi for $250, but thanks for asking. Any idead, e-mail or post. 
Thanks.


----------

